

Show HN: Utilizing Gamecenter in apps that are not games - SNagra

We were able to successfully get an app into the App Store that utilized Gamecenter, but was not a game.<p>It is called Reminders with Friends.  We used the turn based matchmaking in order to send and receive data (in this case reminders) between Gamecenter friends.  We then use these reminders to set off time based or GPS based reminders.  This was the first app that we found that was able to utitilize Gamecenter in this way.<p>If you have any questions, I would be happy to answer them.<p>Link to app: http://itunes.apple.com/app/reminders-with-friends/id486230629?mt=8<p>Link to website: http://slyceapps.com/reminders/
======
foobarbazetc
There's a bunch of gamified todo list things on the App Store that do this.

Also: "This is the only reminder app in the App Store that allows you to
create location based reminders and alarms and send those reminders to friends
and family."

Really?

------
aaronblohowiak
All the WiST apps use GC to synchronize the start and bpm of music apps.

~~~
SNagra
Ah, I did not notice those. They are most likely the default Gamecenter
multiplayer mode where all the participants are connected to the "game" at the
same time. We found a lot of limitations in this because you could only have
one "game" connected at a time and this was not feasible for a reminders app.
The new turn based game mode worked best for us because not everyone had to be
connected at once for you to start and you could have multiple "game" sessions
going on at once.

